# family photo shoot pricing??



## madisonofriel (Dec 21, 2014)

A friend of mine want me to do a photoshoot of her, her husband and their one year old daughter. I'm only 17 and   I don't know what to charge and I really don't want to offend her by asking too much! can you give me some packages I could use? It would probably be outdoors and I'd edit them all in Lightroom.  Thanks so much


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2014)

There are generally two aspects to family portraiture pricing:  The session or creative fee which is the amount you charge for actually taking the photographs and then there's the product mark-up.  Pricing is essentially unique to each photographer since it has to be based on your costs which are not the same as my costs.  Now, that aside, there are some complications here.  Most of them being the magic word "friends".  "Work" and "friends" often don't go well together.  As well, given your age, I assume you don't have a license, tax registration or any of other business "stuff".  Therefore what I would recommend is you do the shoot with the understanding that you can use the images in your portfolio, and they give you what they pay costs for the products and whatever they feel the images are worth as far as the session fee goes.


----------

